# Natural pregnancy at 46- today's Daily Mail



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

It's a really encouraging story in today's paper.  The lady, 46,went to the doctor because she thought she might be pregnant because her periods had stopped and she'd put on weight (she wasn't ttc). He told her she definitely wasn't because she was too OLD (familiar words to many of us) and it must be the menopause, then he put her on a low fat diet to lose the weight. She believed him until a few months later when she felt something move. She had it checked out, just in time because there were problems with the placenta so they gave her an immediate caeserean and the baby was born prematurely but they don't say there is anything amiss with it apart from it being undeweight.  Nice to start the new year with a bit of hope!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I read that today as well and took some positivity from it.  My friend also told me her friend had a DD at 46 first time pregnancy, and another at 49 - 3rd pregnancy all naturally, so I am hopeful!!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that's great, that's just what I need to hear to cancel out all the negativity that I get from clinics.  I'm beginning to wonder if the chance of getting pregnant naturally is greater than with ivf for the over 40's....


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Wanted to add to your post when I had DD one of the mums was 45 with a natural pregnancy.
Good luck!


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

And a friend of ours was 44 - first child born naturally!


----------



## littleoldlady (Dec 5, 2010)

Close friends of mine have had natural pregnancies at 42 (3 of them, 2 their first pregnancy) and one of them had a second child at 45.  She herself was born when her mother was 46, as was another of my friends who has a sister 4 years younger born when her mother was 50.  My mother's friend had a baby at 50, which was 35 years ago, though she had already had 6 other kids so her insides were definitely in working order, but my cousin found she was pregnant at 46 about 10 years ago, having been told years earlier that she was infertile.  I was actually quite surprised not to be given any kind of tests when I first went to a fertility clinic, just told that donor IVF was my only hope but the statistics do seem to bear out dramatic decline with age, despite my personal experience so maybe it is just flukey that I know all of those older mothers.


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a natural pregnancy last year at 47 although it ended tragically .... my GP, midwife and consultant have all said that my chances of conceiving again now naturally are very good as I have just been pregnant .... they sound more optimistic than I feel!
My ex MIL had a natural pregnancy at 48 and all went fantastically although she didn't know she was pregnant until she was 28 weeks ... unbeleivable


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dear Meeps,
Thank you for giving us all hope, & also for being so brave to tell us your story. I am so sorry for your loss & I can only imagine how painful this must be. I am wishing you extra special luck & health in 2011.

Thinking of you


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Helen. I know I am very lucky that I have a family already, all born when I was very young and blissfully ignorant of fertility issues etc. I really hope that you have success this year, looks like it is overdue for you x


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

I saw an acupuncturist for the first time last week. He said that one of his clients he has been seeing for a while now in her forties who had been trying for over 10 years to fall pregnant has just told him she is pregnant. 
It's interesting to read research on things like acupuncture and baby aspirin and how they can help with fertility and falling pregnant, wish I knew these things sooner 
He also was a big advocate for taking your temperature everyday and seeing what it is like to learn more about the likelihood of getting pregnant in a month, i think he said it was something like if it goes up and down all month you have next to no chance, you need it to be level (and then slightly rises after conception.)


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Regarding taking your temperature- there's a lot on that in The Infertility Cure'.
It's been so great to hear all these positive older pregnancy stories, I feel a lot more hopeful now.


----------

